# '72 ormond 12'



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Hmmm, how to add pics? :-/


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Easy just upload pics to photobucket, then click on them,And you will be on a page with the single pic you clicked on from your uploads, on the right hand side there will be four link looking things click on or copy the image URL and paste in a new post in this thread and it should work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

This is my new topside finish (for now)


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

sweeeeeet skiff 99 ...was chompin' at the bit waitin' for pics...  .....Keep those updates coming....
nonetheless...sweet ride. A true micro


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Thanks man.... Weather is too nice to work on her tomorrow..... She's going on the water! Anyhow, I'll try to get some more pics up very soon, needing ideas on a bottom side color, the inside is a great splatter finish with rubber coating in the back.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

80% of the inside painted (again, this is a cheap temp job until next spring). Changed my mind on the outside color, probably just going white. Anyhow, weather getting too cold for painting any for the next week or so. Here are a couple more pics. The dark section is the rubber coating in the back, it help up really well on the water today.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Question for you guys. The boat seems to be a single layer fiberglass, pretty thin, don't get me wrong I feel safe but it flexes where I step. Would doing a proper layer of cloth and glass (inside the hull) fix this and make it rigid or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

99, Glass will stiffen it up a little but core then glass would make the biggest difference with the least weight. It will require a lot of grinding or sand blasting to prep the surface ...
IMHO...it's been around quite awhile....If it ain't broke don't fix it ...at least not till next off season, after you use it, then you'll know all the mods you want to do and can do them all at once....(sounds good in theory but it never works out that way...you'll provably be doing mods as long as you own it ;D)


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet skiff. I used to have the same one


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Dude! Please fill me in! Max load, HP etc! Please! I struggled to find any info on this thing!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice looking rig!


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

So I'm thinking of taking some of that advice, why create more work when I'm on a budget. I'm thinking of laying a floor of some nice stained decking boards, create a storage/deck on the rear of the boat and a box just enough for my batteries up front. Front seat already had decent storage inside. Add a cooler, a couple cleats, and a small bilge. Will strap rods across seats. Sanding and painting the bottom white, the decking will be a nice dark stain with poly (Boston whaler look). Not sure on color inside. No carpet. Hoping to do this for under $150


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful decal on the side


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

So... Test paint today, sanded and wiped with denatured alcohol. Rolled two coats on the back.[/URL[URL=http://s46.photobucket.com/user/mrdrh99/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20141202_155958067_zpsdtqjdq6y.jpg.html]


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Question for you guys... What, if any, negative affects would there be in taking that middle bench out? Would like to open up that floor space but I'm not wanting to make a mess of it! I know it's too small and tippy for a casting deck but would like some more open space


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

It's been a while and I'm in the middle of a move across town but I've been playing with the boat a bit here and there. Guess I'm leaving the middle bench in for now. How well do you guys think a simple PVC grab bar would work bolted through the middle bench?


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)




----------

